# What is wrong with me??!!



## 18255 (Mar 28, 2005)

I was feeling good this morning, normal BM so decided to head into town to get some clothes for going on holiday. I was quite proud of myself with not a thought of my ever dodgy stomach or any hint of anxiety when I bumped into my sister (whom I see quite often all be it usually in our home or her family's). My stomach tightened and I could feel myself becoming very anxious. The minute she said that she was in a rush and couldn't stop I could feel myself relaxing. I am so mad at myself







. I love my sister to bits and have probably told her more about my IBS than anyone else in my family, apart from my husband.Why did I react like this, the only thing I can think of is that I panicked that I might have to go and eat or drink something which might trigger D off.I feel so stupid, I'm 38 and supposed to be a grown up, not act like a child in strange company.Help


----------



## Wmtand (Jan 29, 2003)

Oh Mrs Nookie, I can so relate to your grown up dilemma. Of course you had a panic attack as you lost your control / comfort zone. It happens to me as well and I am 50. Its annoying, frustrating and depressing Last episode like yours was last week. Sitting around the pool Sunday afternoon, not a care in the world,, along comes my grown up son and asks if I will go with him to pick up some furniture (20 min drive) ... Instant cramps but of course I can't say NO. I went and didn't really calm down until the way back. Then home again I was fine. My only suggestion to you is to force yourself into situations outside your comfort zone and see if you can train you mind/gut that it is OK and life is good. That is what I have been trying to do lately with some moderate success. So next time try initiating the encounter. See if it helps. Once done you feel great.Good luck, you are certainly not alone!


----------



## Fed Up (Jun 5, 2005)

I know exactly how u feel. I've posted recently about how if I go out shopping or something with someone I get panicky. For some reason I can relax more if I'm on my own. Think its easier If I needed to rush ti the loo etc. I have found that if I've been somewhere or done something once, and not had a n attack then I feel more likely to do it again. It's like what Wmtand says, the comfort zone! I had a D attack once when I was heading into town, and it took me months to pluck up the courage to go again, as I kept associating it with having an attack. Guess this is where Hypntherapy can help!


----------



## 19649 (Jun 22, 2005)

My sister triggers that gut check reation too. But I'm sure you and your sister have a healthy relationship where as I have to worry whether my sister is gadda fling a knife at my head. I say it's normal. But then again, what do I know about normal?


----------



## miranda (Apr 16, 2004)

i can definately relate to all of you! anxiety can hit me over the smallest thing like WHAM!i get really really frustrated at myself and my body, it feels like my body is betraying me and that i have no control over it! ppl just don't understand what it's like to feel like you have no control over what your body is going to do.i am doing thought journalling right now, b/c i know that my gut reacts over what i think /may/ happen and what those events mean /about me/. like if i were to leave a restaurant abruptly my friend would think i'm wierd and never invite me out again.do you do progressive muscle relaxation, no harm trying.


----------



## 23196 (Jun 24, 2005)

This site has given me so much more confidence. Now I don't feel like I'm losing my mind and I had my husband read through several of the posts here so that he has a better idea of what is going on with me. Today I was talking to someone about vitamins, a complete stranger, and I was telling them I have IBS. They asked what it was and I told them it is Irritable Bowel Syndrom and I didn't have to even say anything else. They proceeded to tell me about others they knew that have it. Maybe if everyone was honest and up front, we would find that IBS is as common as the cold. It might help the anxiaty problem a little. Anyway, thank you all for being here!


----------

